# Game achievement stats



## Venusian Broon (Nov 4, 2017)

I am not one to actively hunt achievements in games and get 100%, although I do tend to try and bag a few at a steady pace, however I notice that, at least in the PC versions of the games, for some of the most simple achievements, there are surprisingly large proportions of 'players' who haven't completed them.

I take as an example - Fallout 4 - which I am finally trying to get to end of. According to Steam however, only 81.2% of players (of the PC version I assume) have 'made it to the wastelands'. Which is I believe getting out of the tutorial/prologue bit and leaving vault 111. So 1/5th of all players haven't ever left the start?!?!?

I see the same in Skyrim - only (yes, only!) 83% of players have completed 'Unbound' which is essentially exiting the first starter dungeon.

What is going on here???


----------



## AlexH (Nov 4, 2017)

We live in a wasteful society. People buy stuff they never or rarely use. Or you're like a friend of mine who buys lots of games with the best intentions of completing them all, but doesn't get time. There will always be a few who buy a game and don't like it. 20% who haven't left the start is surprisingly high though. I don't know how Steam registration works, but it could be something to do with that too?


----------



## Phyrebrat (Nov 5, 2017)

I think a lot of trophies/achievements (depending on your platform) are poorly worded or misleading. I see similar things on the PS4 network where to get a trophy it looks like a stage or level must be completed, but as games are so complex, and you don't have to follow a linear route, you can often take a different route to the next stage and miss a trophy.

Unlike you, I am a completist and hate not being able to get 100% completion on certain games. The most egregious example of such hard-to-get trophies are online ones where the game is not new and the servers are empty. 

With Playstation Plus I pay a tiny amount each month and get three free games per month, ranging from triple-A titles to PSN and ports. What bugs me is when I try a game, get a trophy for the tutorial or what have you and then find I do not enjoy the game. I delete the game but then have a 1% trophy which I can't delete.

For me (and I know you didn't ask this, but...) trophy hunting add value in terms of replayablity and also for hitting that completist nerve that many gamers have. I love comparing my trophy sets with people on my friends network so I can feel good about myself.

My biggest achievements have been 100% on the PS3 SSX snowboarding game, and 100% on Star Wars Battlefront. I got Battlefront the day it came out in 2015 and I got the final trophy about six weeks ago. That is how much I've played it. And also how difficult the trophy was. Although I paid 65 quid for the game, it took me just shy of 2 years to complete - and I'm not a casual gamer.

pH


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 5, 2017)

I've got games in Steam bundles that we've never touched at all. Does it count you as a "player" if you own the game?


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 5, 2017)

Those stats do look rather odd.

As an aside, I'm not that bothered by trophies, although it is nice when you get one out of the blue rather than just story progression (think I got a Witcher 3 one ages ago for dodging a lot consecutively).

One of the many things I like about Vagrant Story is that it had its own system, I think they were called titles, whereby you got a snazzy title for completing certain tasks (X hundred killed with a polearm, or killing X phantoms etc). That was back before achievements or trophies existing on consoles themselves. Before DLC or loot crates. The good old days...

*shambles away, muttering incoherently about 'kids today'*


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 5, 2017)

I was thinking about this just the other day when I noticed less than 50% got to, like, the third part of the main quest in Skyrim.

But then with games like that you basically can just ignore the main quest and still do a ridiculous amount. I tend to race through the main quest the first time I play something and then every play through after that, I never do it ever again  I'm playing Fallout 4 for the second time at the moment and I've helped the Minute Men in Concord but since then I've just gone around raiding everywhere. 

And I am definitely not a trophy collector and the idea of ever completing one of these games 100% boggles my mind a little -- you'd have to do, like, everything!


----------



## Venusian Broon (Nov 5, 2017)

HoopyFrood said:


> But then with games like that you basically can just ignore the main quest and still do a ridiculous amount. I tend to race through the main quest the first time I play something and then every play through after that, I never do it ever again  I'm playing Fallout 4 for the second time at the moment and I've helped the Minute Men in Concord but since then I've just gone around raiding everywhere.



True, but if you haven't left the training mission at the start, so vault 111 in F4 or the dragon attack in Skyrim, you can't collect any other achievements. Seems about 20% of people have the game but haven't passed those beginning events!

To be fair I was given the special version of Skyrim for free, and it has all the old achievements to regain, but I've been playing the normal version and trying to max that one out (still a few missions left to complete after five years or so... ) so I'd be one of the 'not started' people for that game.


----------

